# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Kompot and borsch

## Tomenable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZk6wXCMCY

----------


## Tomenable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RjawJ8LImM




===
Edit:

*"Cooking with Boris" playlist:*  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...4lP80tUAzfyxP1

----------


## Dinarid

LOL this channel.

----------


## Angela

He's very funny, if vulgar. :)

I didn't know Slavs use garlic in any of their food. He's right about the smell sticking around if you use too much. Fwiw, four cloves is way too much for that amount of soup, in my opinion, but then I'm very stingy with garlic. :)

There's never enough garlic for a very good friend and former colleague of mine. He's Irish by background so he has no excuse. I had an apron made for him that looked something like this:
When we were away on business, one night we found an Italian restaurant that would cater to his, "Please add more garlic", request. That was in addition to the garlic fries he had for lunch. 



The next morning in the elevator one of the passengers said to her companion, "What is that awful smell in here?"



Unfortunately, she was downwind of him. :)

We didn't say a word until they got off, and then exploded in laughter. It was all him, I assure you. It was exuding from his pores! No wonder it kills all the microbes and viruses if you put it in a petri dish. They'd rather die than live with it at such close quarters.

I like borscht, and that's actually a very simple recipe. However, my family objects to the smell of boiling cabbage even more than to the smell of too much garlic, that and too much fish cooking. When I make a dish with too much cabbage, I have to do it early in the day and open all the windows and doors. Then there are the after effects that some people suffer.



Well, that was good; I amused myself if not anyone else. :)

----------


## Tomenable

> He's very funny, if vulgar. :)
> 
> I didn't know Slavs use garlic in any of their food. He's right about the smell sticking around if you use too much. Fwiw, four cloves is way too much for that amount of soup, in my opinion, but then I'm very stingy with garlic. :)
> 
> There's never enough garlic for a very good friend and former colleague of mine. He's Irish by background so he has no excuse. I had an apron made for him that looked something like this:
> When we were away on business, one night we found an Italian restaurant that would cater to his, "Please add more garlic", request. That was in addition to the garlic fries he had for lunch. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is also *The Food Emperor*:

https://www.youtube.com/user/FoodEmperor/playlists

I think he is Italian, he has all recipes in Italian and in Polish, sometimes also in English (or with English subs):  :Smile: 

*Italian version:*  :Smile: 




^ *Warning:* he is an eccentric guy. But has good recipes.

----------


## Tomenable

*Polish version:*  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

OMG! If you can eat that much burnt garlic you must have a cast iron stomach. Beata Te! 

Much, much better, even if he isn't Italian, is this guy. Prepared this way, it's very mild and nutty. In the interest of preserving your stomach for a lifetime, consider giving it a try. :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjmYkPkjnVo




The Food Emperor can't possibly be Italian. I can't recall ever having heard such an atrocious accent. Well, maybe that's a slight exaggeration, but only a slight one.  :Sad: 

Well, I suppose he could be diaspora Italian, but if so, he learned all his Italian in school.

Not, I hasten to add, that this means he can't be a good cook, even a good Italian cook.

----------


## Maleth

I think this is very nice. I tasted in Wraclow and makes a nice condiment to the food

----------


## Yetos

guys I prefer my macaronia (spaggeti-pasta) cool, not warm, soured, not aldente, with olive oil and fresh oregon, apiece of smooth sheep/goat white cheese might be included
as I call them Ριγανατα, reganata

if they are hand made, sun dried, (slurp-yummie) they are fantastic with butter and cinnamon at Φουρνο (forno)

----------


## Maleth

> guys I prefer my macaronia (spaggeti-pasta) cool, not warm, soured, not aldente, with olive oil and fresh oregon, apiece of smooth sheep/goat white cheese might be included
> as I call them Ριγανατα, reganata
> 
> if they are hand made, sun dried, (slurp-yummie) they are fantastic with butter and cinnamon at Φουρνο (forno)


video please. We might want to try it :)

----------


## Yetos

> video please. We might want to try it :)



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

no we will steal the thread,

----------


## Yetos

@ tome at my areas there are 2 kinds of compost, and 3 kinds of syrup

1rst you might see it also with Turkish or iranian name Hosaf 
made by apples or pears plus apricots raisins plums cinnamon and sometimes honey

2nd is konmposta I think from Latin con-cum
made by peaches plus cheries mainly with extra fruit

from strawberries and blackberries etc we make concetrated syrups, that can hold long time.

----------


## alieneu

Nice delicious food

----------


## dia38europe

All this food made me hungry.  :Smiling:  that borsch looks yumm

----------


## Lovecooking

Reall borsch its not russain dish but Ukranian!

----------


## Tomenable

Napj słowiańskich wojownikw (the drink of Slavic warriors):

https://youtu.be/ba9y-FoYL6U

----------

